# Sticking Moss To Driftwood



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

I just ordered some Fissidens and Flame Moss for my tank. I also have some natural driftwood that I picked up from my local beach. The beach driftwood is is extremely smooth. I will be securing the moss with fishing line initially but in order for it to permanently adhere to the wood do I need to sandpaper or rough-up the surface so the moss has something to grip?

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jimyycon said:


> I just ordered some Fissidens and Flame Moss for my tank. I also have some natural driftwood that I picked up from my local beach. The beach driftwood is is extremely smooth. I will be securing the moss with fishing line initially but in order for it to permanently adhere to the wood do I need to sandpaper or rough-up the surface so the moss has something to grip?
> 
> Thanks


 I would just tie it down. i use thread. After the wood is underwater for a bit it wont be soft anymore like it was before. Where did you get the moss from? Ive been wanting some flame moss for a bit now.


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

What would be a good time frame for leaving the moss tied? 1 month, 3 months?

I found a place online called Aquatic Magic:

www.aqmagic.com

They've got some cool stuff. I'm going to use the Fissidens splach. as foreground cover and throw the Flame on the wood. I ordered some Star Moss as well- i think it looks cool. I haven't heard from them yet saying something "is out of stock" so I think they have it all.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jimyycon said:


> What would be a good time frame for leaving the moss tied? 1 month, 3 months?
> 
> I found a place online called Aquatic Magic:
> 
> ...


 thanks. Tell me how it goes i was planning on ordering from them, but i hadn't got to it yet. i would just use thread then eventually the thread will rot off, but in month it should be attached


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I've always just tied it on with monofilament aka "fishing line."


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I use cotton thread to tie mine down, monofilament would work too.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I just used a razor knife to make small slits in the wood and jammed threads of moss into those. Works great no problems. Once it starts growing it will find a way to stick its self.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive always used fishing line, it makes the tie hard to see. I leave it on for a long time just because I can't really see the fishing line and it doesn't bother me. After I change something drastic or move the driftwood around then I cut the line off.


----------

